# Ryobi 161 Owner's Manual



## rebelee (Jun 1, 2008)

I've misplaced the manual for my Ryobi 161 router. Can anyone point me to a website where I can access one or (preferably) get one? Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rebelee

This should fit the bill 

http://powertool.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/ryobi_technologies_inc/r161.html

============



rebelee said:


> I've misplaced the manual for my Ryobi 161 router. Can anyone point me to a website where I can access one or (preferably) get one? Thanks!


----------



## GBM (Dec 18, 2007)

So I catch a Ryobi R161 router on Craigslist... for $25... go get it.... come straight to the forum and do a search... and find this thread... four minutes later I have a pdf on my computer of the entire manual for that R161... 
I love the internet. 

Yesterday I got a Sears router table with fence for $35... also Craigslist... 

Now I have a Freud 2200, 2 Sears 1hp 30 years old, and this Ryobi ... it is so much fun getting bargain woodworking tools that it is hard to break away and actually USE them...
LOL


----------

